# I nearly got ran over!



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 24, 2009)

Shame about the tractor , but as close as i was willing to get!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

Considering the amount of dust those machines throw all over the place, I'm not sure I would want to get too close either  But you can always shoot with a longer lens. That is one other way of getting closer.


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 24, 2009)

True lol..

Should've taken my sigma , i'd be in the drivers seat


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny that you should mention the driver seat since I was just thinking it might be an interesting place to shoot from and it seems like the cab on this one has room for two 

You really should try and do something with your photos. Maybe just frame a half dozen of them and find a local place to hang them in like a bank, restaurant, or whatever.


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 24, 2009)

Gotta get the money in first but yeh i want to do a mini gallery at some point


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

Pirate Neilsouth said:


> Gotta get the money in first but yeh i want to do a mini gallery at some point



Now, I don't know what England is like but here in the US I pick up boxes of frames (for photos, just make sure they have glass) at yard sales and thrift stores for just a couple of $. Then, I cut my own mats (you'll probably mess up a few at first but it is not that hard to learn) and if you buy large sheets and cut them down, it is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 24, 2009)

IKEA? :greenpbl:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> IKEA? :greenpbl:



???


----------



## Big (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely reminds me of "Frank" from the movie Cars!!


----------



## Mandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Big said:


> Definitely reminds me of "Frank" from the movie Cars!!



That's what I was thinking, too! 

Love the dark sky against the machine and seriously - the little pieces of stuff flying out the left hand side? That's an awesome capture!


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheers guys


----------



## johngpt (Jul 25, 2009)

Great work Neil.


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheers johngpt


----------



## nyisland (Jul 26, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> IKEA? :greenpbl:





c.cloudwalker said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> > IKEA? :greenpbl:
> ...



A furniture/furnishings retailer.  Cheap, contemporary stuff of Swedish design.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 26, 2009)

nyisland said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> > IKEA? :greenpbl:
> ...



Which relates to farming/tractors in what way...?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 26, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Which relates to farming/tractors in what way...?



That's what I'm wondering. I know Ikea but what does it have to do with this thread?


----------



## Mandra (Jul 28, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Which relates to farming/tractors in what way...?
> ...


 
Maybe in relation to cheap frames? Or maybe they're selling tractors now.......  :mrgreen:


----------

